# Car Repair - Nissan Pathfinder 2005



## minotaur (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a Nissan Pathfinder 2005 model. Met with an accident in Dec-08. Wanna know some good (Class-A) body repair workshops in Dubai (Rashidiya, Ras Al Khor) or Sharjah. Incidentally, my front bumper needs repairs. 

Thanx & rgds,

Minotaur


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Police report?

You do know it's illegal to get your car repaired without one don't you.....


----------

